# Rusted front shock tower repair



## cs1 (Jul 6, 2003)

My 1993 SE has pretty badly rusted front shock towers. Does anyone know if they can be repaired and if so, how much would a job like that cost. The car is rust free except for the shock towers. I hate to make it a parts car just because of the towers.

Tim


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Lots of labor, parts are the cheap part. It all depends on the shop.


----------

